# My new baby!



## Star13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Meet Twinkle! She is almost 10 weeks old and absolutely adorable! She is a white long coat







chi!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She looks just like my little Bonnie. Bonnie is a wee little one, weighing almost 4 pounds. Good luck with her!.


----------



## Star13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Twinkle is very petite! Going from the chi growth charts, she is destined to weigh around 3lb. Her parents are small too!


----------



## dahlia444444 (Jun 27, 2017)

Awww... congrats!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww Twinkle is so tiny and cute 
Can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, she's too cute!


----------

